# New Member Willy Roberts 17. Panhandle tarpon, reds, and trout



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

That is a very pretty boat. You got any more pics? 

That canal doesn't look like the panhandle to me...


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Howdy Mike,

Oh no... That’s a beautiful skiff!


----------



## Mike Owen (Jun 26, 2019)

MRichardson said:


> That is a very pretty boat. You got any more pics?
> 
> That canal doesn't look like the panhandle to me...


Marathon. Get to the keys every once in a while.


----------



## Mike Owen (Jun 26, 2019)

Stevie said:


> Howdy Mike,
> 
> Oh no... That’s a beautiful skiff!


Thank you!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Greetings Mike, and Welcome!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome and that is a beautiful skiff!


----------



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

Beautiful skiff


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Beautiful Willys!
What vintage is it?
And welcome to the madness of Microskiff


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard

You have good taste


----------



## Mike Owen (Jun 26, 2019)

jonny said:


> Beautiful Willys!
> What vintage is it?
> And welcome to the madness of Microskiff


‘02 thanks


----------



## Richard Stellke (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi Mike. Beautiful boat. I am thinking of buying a 2002 17 Willy Roberts that I found for sale. Can you tell me a little about yours? Draft? Cruise and Top end? I am just wondering if I should pull the trigger and invest a few dollars and some of my sweat equity.


----------

